# Zen Nano $59.99 incl shipping!



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I have one of these are really like it. Great little nano tank!


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

cute setup. how is the water returned to the tank from the filter?


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

I would just order directly

Www.truaqua.com

Still get free shipping etc. and no worries about customer service issues!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

http://www.truaqua.com/aquarium-curved-corner-tank-cc-a4-b.html

i like this!


----------

